# ASSCC Dirt Car Challenge



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dirt Car Challenge Series 2012-2013
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club
is presenting a 6 race 5 division Fall Dirt Car Challenge Series to support our club's missions. 
I just found out your donations are tax deductible

We will open on Saturday mornings at 7.15am and we will be racing at 10am sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 9.20am till 9.50am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15 minute break between races. 

Races will be 25 lap segments with 3 off rule being used for Old Time modified, 1/32 Modified, Winged Sprints, ASSCC Dirt late model. 

The Street Stock are a crash and burn class. We are going to run 15 lap segments and have two races with total laps the winner. The other rotating fifth class races are 20 lap segments. 

The classes are in order to be run. Old Time Modified, 1/32 Dirt Modified, ASSCC Dirt Late Model, Winged Sprint Cars. The rotating fifth class. Ie (Silver crown cars, 1/32 DLM, Legends, Street Stocks, Vw Bugs). 

The donation is $20.00 covering all races and coffee. 
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club rules apply to all classes

. We will have box plaque awards for the top three in points except rotating fifth class. 

Must be a ASSCC member to collect any rewards or points or door prizes.

Updated Rules are on our web site. Here is a quick summary of new changes.
1.	No plastic rim tires.
2.	No wonder rubber only foam or natural tires.
3.	Street stocks are using break out time. (2.00)
4.	No Trinity Evil9 or Fast Ones Demon motors.
5.	1/24 DLM 9 pinion only.
6.	No oil or braid juice during mains unless over 25 lap segments.(heats, Consi, feature , etc)
7.	No Glue or R/C tire traction compounds. You may clean tires with tiger’s milk and love lotion between segments and races.
8.	Modified - 3 off rule and crash placement. Check general rules
9.	Added new 5th class vw bugs. Check rules.


http://asscc01.wix.com/awareness
http://www.facebook.com/ASSCC1

Parts Will be supplied by Donnie from Scale Speed Raceway.

Confirmed Saturday dates with weather make up dates. We will be open from 6:00pm till 10:00pm on each Friday before race day for practice. 




December 8, 2012 (1/32 DLM = 5th class)
*ASSCC DLM240 Award class by
Rick Wildman, Canada

January 12, 2013 (Legends = 5th class)
* Otm 240 Award class. By
doTERRA by cheriel 
http://www.mydoterra.com/cherielstuber/

January 19, 2013 Added race day. Full points
( Silver Crown Cars = 5th class)
* 1/32 mod 240 Award class by 
Rick Wildman, Canada

February 9, 2013 ( ???= 5th class)
* OTM or ASSCC DLM 240 Award class by 
doTERRA by Cheriel
http://www.mydoterra.com/cherielstuber/

February 16, 2013 make up date if needed.

March 23, 2013 (vw bug= 5th class)
* Sprints 240 Award class by 
?????

March 30, 2013 make up date if needed.

December 8, 2012 Race 
The ASSCC DLM race will have a Award of gas-gift cards and will be 30 lap segments. *If we get at least 8 racers we will have the Sponsored Awards for 12-8-2012. We will continue the rewards one class per race (rotating classes) for the rest of the scheduled races if we maintain 8 racers per event. If 1-7 racers 25 lap segments no award.

*Award schedule for 12-8-2012

Rick Wildman 240

8 racers 9 and above racers
1st $20.00 1st $20.00
2nd $15.00 2nd $15.00
3rd $10.00 3rd $10.00
4th $5.00 4th $5.00
5th $5.00 5th $5.00
6th $00.00 6th $5.00

I have good news and bad news. The good news is we have 4 races sponsored the bad news is we still need one more sponsor. Most people know we are looking for additional sponsors for our series and club. Would it be ok to support a great cause and maybe support you self or your business.

*= 8 racers minimum to have award races.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dang, if ONLY you guys were Racing H.O. scale... I'd be IN for THAT !
But you guys have fun, it sounds like a Great Series and Venue.... :thumbsup:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Parts will be supplied by Donnie from Scale Speed Raceway.:wave::wave:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*ASSCC Video*

Here is a video of our special friends program and track. Showing how we offer our special friends program that can be tailored to each individual.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rysxatAJnWU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome Place. Need more place's like this.:thumbsup:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone !!!!!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Race*

Less than a week till our fall series starts. The track was cleaned and spray glued. 
It looks like we could have three or all divisional championships sponsored ( Gift Cards). We have one definite sponsor so far. More to come
Parts will be supplied by Donnie from Scale Speed Raceway.
We are adding one more race to schedule. Date to be determined at 11-10 race.
Adding new 5th class Limited Sprint Cars. Rules are posted on our web site.


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update.*

Track is spray glued and run in for Saturdays race.


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Results*

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club Results November 10 2012

Would like to say a great big thank you to all the racers that showed up and supported our racing program and our clubs missions. The racing was fast and close in all classes. There was a lot of laughter and fun had by all. 

Here are the results.

1/24 ASSCC LM









1ST Robert Rodgers 197 
2ND Ed Crawl 193 
3RD Carl Calhoun 183
4th Donnie Teal 177 

Old Timers









1ST Carl Calhoun 200 
2ND Robert Rodgers 196
3RD Ed Crawl 191
4TH Donnie Teal 183

Dirt Modified









1ST Carl Calhoun 192 
2ND Robert Rodgers 189.10
3RD Ed Crawl 189.1
4TH Donnie Teal 173

Sprint Cars









1ST Donnie Teal 197 
2ND Carl Calhoun 194 
3RD Ed Crawl 179
4TH Robert Rodgers 175

Street Stock









1ST Robert Rodgers 215 
2ND Ed Crawl 213 
3RD Donnie Teal 195
4th Carl Calhoun 181


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update!!!*

Updated post#1:thumbsup:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update*

We are Open for practice Friday night. Our sponsor for our award class if we have 8 or more racers is Rick Wildman from Canada.:woohoo:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update to post #1*

We updated post #1 and also our web site. Sponsors are now listed.:woohoo:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Updates*

We had inquires about practice. We will be open for practice on the following Saturdays from 6-11pm. Plus the Friday before a race. All we ask is for a $5.00 donation to cover heat. 

Practice nights.
December 15
December 29
February 2


Race Dates

January 12, 2013 


We will be having the make up sprint feature on 1-12-2013. (Twin 25’s). The 1/32 late models will be run on 1-19-2013 (Twin 20’s)


The Old Time Modifieds race will have an Award of gas-gift cards and will be 30 lap segments. *If we get at least 8 racers we will have the Sponsored Awards for 1-12-2013. We will continue the rewards one class per race (rotating classes) for the rest of the scheduled races if we maintain 8 racers per event. If 1-7 racers 25 lap segments no award.

*Award schedule for 1-12-2013

doTERRA by Cheriel 240:woohoo:

8 racers 9 and above racers
1st $20.00 1st $20.00
2nd $15.00 2nd $15.00
3rd $10.00 3rd $10.00
4th $5.00 4th $5.00
5th $5.00 5th $5.00
6th $00.00 6th $5.00

I have good news and bad news. The good news is we have 4 races sponsored the bad news is we still need one more sponsor. Most people know we are looking for additional sponsors for our series and club. Would it be ok to support a great cause and maybe support you self or your business.

*= 8 racers minimum to have award races.



January 19, 2013 


We will be having the make up 1/32 dlm on 1-19-2013(20 laps). And our regular schedule silver crown cars. (20 laps)

The 1/32 Modified race will have an Award of gas-gift cards and will be 30 lap segments. *If we get at least 8 racers we will have the Sponsored Awards for 1-19-2013. We will continue the rewards one class per race (rotating classes) for the rest of the scheduled races if we maintain 8 racers per event. If 1-7 racers 25 lap segments no award.

*Award schedule for 1-19-2013

Rick Wildman 240:woohoo:

8 racers 9 and above racers
1st $20.00 1st $20.00
2nd $15.00 2nd $15.00
3rd $10.00 3rd $10.00
4th $5.00 4th $5.00
5th $5.00 5th $5.00
6th $00.00 6th $5.00

I have good news and bad news. The good news is we have 4 races sponsored the bad news is we still need one more sponsor. Most people know we are looking for additional sponsors for our series and club. Would it be ok to support a great cause and maybe support you self or your business.

*= 8 racers minimum to have award races.

:wave:Also our friends on January 26 2013 at Scale Speed Raceway in Dover Pa will be hosting its first Dirt Car Dash for Cash. 5 classes with 100% pay out for each race. 50% to first 30% to second and 20% for third. 25 lap segments per race in the following classes, Legends, 1/32nd Dirt Modified, 1/24th Late Model , Old Time Reading Modified, and 1/32nd Sprint Cars.
Doors open at 9 am tech opens at 12 and closes at 12:45. 1st race starts at 1. All cars tech at once and run straight threw. 15 min. intermission between races unless everyone is ready to start the next race. $5 pit pass $3 entry fee for each class. The more that come and plays the bigger the pay.
Contact us at http://www.facebook....189782894417723
For directions and more details.:dude:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Updates*

We had inquires about practice. We will be open for practice on the following Saturdays from 6-11pm. Plus the Friday before a race. All we ask is for a $5.00 donation to cover heat. 


Practice nights.
December 15
December 29
February 2


Race Dates

January 12, 2013 


We will be having the make up sprint feature on 1-12-2013. (Twin 25’s). The 1/32 late models will be run on 1-19-2013 


The Old Time Modifieds race will have an Award of gas-gift cards and will be 30 lap segments. *If we get at least 8 racers we will have the Sponsored Awards for 1-12-2013. We will continue the rewards one class per race (rotating classes) for the rest of the scheduled races if we maintain 8 racers per event. If 1-7 racers 25 lap segments no award.

*Award schedule for 1-12-2013

doTERRA by Cheriel 240
http://www.mydoterra.com/cherielstuber/

8 racers 9 and above racers
1st $20.00 1st $20.00
2nd $15.00 2nd $15.00
3rd $10.00 3rd $10.00
4th $5.00 4th $5.00
5th $5.00 5th $5.00
6th $00.00 6th $5.00

I have good news and bad news. The good news is we have 4 races sponsored the bad news is we still need one more sponsor. Most people know we are looking for additional sponsors for our series and club. Would it be ok to support a great cause and maybe support you self or your business.

*= 8 racers minimum to have award races.


January 19, 2013 


We will be having the make up 1/32 dlm on 1-19-2013(20 laps). And our regular schedule silver crown cars. (20 laps)

The 1/32 Modified race will have an Award of gas-gift cards and will be 30 lap segments. *If we get at least 8 racers we will have the Sponsored Awards for 1-19-2013. We will continue the rewards one class per race (rotating classes) for the rest of the scheduled races if we maintain 8 racers per event. If 1-7 racers 25 lap segments no award.

*Award schedule for 1-19-2013

Rick Wildman 240

8 racers 9 and above racers
1st $20.00 1st $20.00
2nd $15.00 2nd $15.00
3rd $10.00 3rd $10.00
4th $5.00 4th $5.00
5th $5.00 5th $5.00
6th $00.00 6th $5.00

I have good news and bad news. The good news is we have 4 races sponsored the bad news is we still need one more sponsor. Most people know we are looking for additional sponsors for our series and club. Would it be ok to support a great cause and maybe support you self or your business.

*= 8 racers minimum to have award races.

Also our friends on January 26 2013 at Scale Speed Raceway in Dover Pa will be hosting its first Dirt Car Dash for Cash. 5 classes with 100% pay out for each race. 50% to first 30% to second and 20% for third. 25 lap segments per race in the following classes, Legends, 1/32nd Dirt Modified, 1/24th Late Model , Old Time Reading Modified, and 1/32nd Sprint Cars.
Doors open at 9 am tech opens at 12 and closes at 12:45. 1st race starts at 1. All cars tech at once and run straight threw. 15 min. intermission between races unless everyone is ready to start the next race. $5 pit pass $3 entry fee for each class. The more that come and plays the bigger the pay.
Contact us at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scale-Speed-Raceway-DT-Hobbies/189782894417723
For directions and more details.


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Results*

December 8, 2012 Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club results

For results visit
http://asscc01.wix.com/awareness#!results-12-08-2012
http://slotblog.net/topic/34365-awareness-speedway/

A great big thank you to our Award Sponsor.
Rick Wildman from Canada:thumbsup::thumbsup:

See everybody on January12, 2013:wave::wave:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Happy Holidays*

Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas from Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club. Looking forward to an awesome 2013.


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Mobile web site*

Our new mobile web site is up and running. 

http://m.wix.com/asscc01/awareness


----------

